# Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck PROBLEM GELÖST



## Citynomad (6. Juli 2009)

*Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck PROBLEM GELÖST*

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.
Anfangs (heute vormittag) ging mein Media Center nur sporadisch selbst mal an.
Inzwischen geht es bei jedem Tastenanschlag an. So ist einfach kein arbeiten möglich.

Ich habe Vista HomePremium X86 SP2 auf dem Laptop.
CPU: P8400
RAM: 4 GB
Graka: 9600M GT
Mainboard: k.A. Laptop Ist n Acer 7730G

Ich habe heute nichts weiter deinstalliert oder ähnliches. eh_Dienste deaktivieren hat 
genauso nix gebracht wie Windows neuzustarten...

Ich nutze das MC nicht und habe es auch noch nie benutzt.

Habe das gleiche Phänomen auch unter Windows Se7en. und das ist außer CS:Source und Office 07 clean. Office 07 deinstallieren hat auch nix gebracht.

€: Inzwischen bin ich soweit, dass ich weiß, dass es ein Programm aus den Startup ist. Hab deshalb alle deaktiviert und aktiviere jetzt eins nach dem anderen bis ich den Fehlerteufel habe.

€: Es war der Dritek Launchmanager (von Acer bei dem Laptops mit dabei)

€: HIER  für ganz Ungeduldige direkt die ausführliche Lösung (Thread bis zu Ende Lesen soll übrigens auch nicht schaden  )


----------



## ForgottenRealm (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck*

Hast du irgendeinen Virenscanner installiert ?


----------



## Citynomad (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck*

Ja, also Virenscan, Adwarescan und Malwarescan sind ohne Erfolg gewesen -> kein Fund.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck*

Und womit hast du gescannt ?


----------



## Citynomad (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck*

Antivir PE, Adaware, Spybot S&D und HijackThis haben jeweils nichts gefunden.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck*

Also ich fasse nochmal zusammen ...

Du hast erst Vista und testweise auch nochmal 7 auf deinem Notebook installiert und bei beiden war es (von Anfang an ?) so, dass bei irgendeiner Taste (oder nur Hotkeys?) das Mediacenter geöffnet wurde.

Hast du dir die vom Hersteller angegebenen Treiber für die Hotkeys installiert ?
Wenn ja, aktuelle Version ? (Webseite, nicht CD/DVD)
Wenn nein, versuchs mal.

Installier dir mal Tune Up Utilities 2009 als Demo und lass den Registry Scanner drüberlaufen und entferne alle angezeigten Fehler.


----------



## Citynomad (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck*

Das Problem ist erst seit gestern. Den Laptop habe ich allerdings seit 10/08.
Den RC von 7 nutze ich seit dem er draußen ist und vorher hatte ich die Beta drauf, daran kann's also auch nicht liegen. Ist nur komisch, dass Se7en und Vista das selbe Problem mit dem Media Center haben. Auf meinem großen PC an dem ich grad sitze habe ich das Problem nicht (nutze an dem auch jeweils die 64Bit Version)

TuneUp 09 hat grad erst aufgeräumt... hat nix gebracht

Das Media Center öffnet sich bei egal welcher Taste die ich drücke. Auch bei den Hotkeys, bei Fn und so weiter.


----------



## klefreak (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck*

hast du eventuell ne externe Tastatur die du testen kannst?? eventuell hat die hier ne macke, so dass sie bei jedem Tastenanschlag auch gleich noch den befehl für das Mediacenter aktiviert..

(vergleichbar mit einer alten Maus bei mir welche immer doppelklicks produzierte...)

mfg Klemens


----------



## Citynomad (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck*

leider nicht, da Laptops ja kein PS/2 mehr haben... Außerdem ist's ja die integrierte vom Laptop. Reingekommen ist mir da nix, das weiß ich.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck*

Ruf mal beim Hersteller deines Notebooks an und schilder denen das Problem.

Gegebenenfalls werden die dir das Gerät dann austauschen bzw. reparieren.


----------



## Citynomad (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck*

Das hatte ich befürchtet... Hab schon ein Backup gemacht. Bevor ich's einschicke, werde ich erstmal versuchen das System neu aufzusetzen bzw. abwarten was mir der Kundensupport von Acer sagt (haben schon ne Mail von mir   ).


----------



## klopek (8. November 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck PROBLEM GELÖST*

hallo,

ich kram mal den alten thread raus.
ich hab ich das gleiche problem.
ich wollte nur mal fragen ob und wie du das problem gelöst hast?


ps.hab dir auch eine pm geschickt.


mfgi


----------



## Der Maniac (8. November 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck PROBLEM GELÖST*

Lösung steht im Startpost....


----------



## klopek (8. November 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck PROBLEM GELÖST*

öhm, also dieser dritek launchmanager?

gut, und was mach ich nun mit dem? also soll ich den löschen aus dem startmenü, oder deinstalieren, oder verfluchen dieses §$%&/($%&/(. 

sry, aber ich bin nicht so der profi, deshalb frag ich lieber einmal mehr blöd, als etwas falsch zu machen.

mfg

edit
ok, ich habs nun hinbekommen.
also das problem war dieser launchmanager war nirgends zu finden, also hab ich ihn neu runtergeladen, instaliert, um ihn dann zu deaktivieren.
und nun funktioniert es wie gewollt. klingt komisch ist aber so.


----------



## deniznpl (24. November 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck PROBLEM GELÖST*

hey ich habe das gleiche problem und ich flippe echt bald aus man hab auch das acer 7730g bitte helft mir leute wo finde ich dieses dritek dings und wo kann ich es deaktivieren


----------



## Citynomad (28. November 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck PROBLEM GELÖST*

Mal noch für alle: Der Dritek Launchmanager liegt bei mir standardmäßig unter "\\Programme\Launch Manager" die exe ist die "LManager.exe".

Als Schnellhilfe erstmal unten neben der Uhr (! Symbol eventuell ausgeblendet !) nen Rechtsklick auf das Icon (sieht etwas nach dem oberen Teil einer Scrollmaus aus) und das Progy beenden. Dann erstmal die ganzen Mediacenter beenden 
Nun am besten erstmal das Teil über MSCONFIG aus dem Autostart streichen und ihr habt erstmal Ruhe. Die Sondertasten (inkl. Lautstärkerad-> man muss nur deutlich mehr drehen als sonst) funktionieren dann immernoch, auch wenn ihr keine Rückmeldung auf dem Bildschirm bekommt.

Als nächstes solltet ihr diese "tolle" Software deinstallieren und eine andere Version *(AUF KEINEN FALL DIE GLEICHE)* installieren.
Das hält dann so ca. 2-5 Monate, dann geht das Spiel von vorne los...

PS: Schickt den Laptop bloß nicht an Acer. Da es ein Softwareproblem ist, greift die Garantie nicht und ihr dürft das ordentlich löhnen, dass sie euch im Prinzip n neues System draufspielen (Könntet ihr mit der Recovery CD sogar schneller  ). Den Tipp hat mir n junger Mann vom Support gegeben. Abgesehen davon, würde das Problem nach 2-5 Monaten wieder auftreten, da es nicht am OS, sondern an der Software liegt.

Anbei mal die 3 Versionen die ich bis jetzt zusammentragen konnte:


----------



## amdintel (28. November 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck PROBLEM GELÖST*

auch auf Software wie Windows hat man eine Garantie bzw.. Gewährleistung , wo die Hersteller gerne immer abwimmeln und an Microsoft verweisen und Microsoft verweist dan  wieder an den Hersteller zurück , 
verantwortlich ist der Hersteller weil es ein OEM Windows ist 
im Rahmen der Garantie ,   Windows ist kein umsonst Produkt , 
sonderndas hat man beim Kauf mit bezahlt , 
Gerät nicht ein schicken ist auch wichtig, 
wenn es nur ein Software Problem ist .
würde mal eine Reparatur mit der Reparatur Funktion versuchen , 
vielleicht geht das ja irgendwie mit den Recaver Tools von Acer ?
aber besser ist es  mit einer Original Windows Boot CD 
die nicht bei den meisten PCs mit dabei ist.
Fehler bei Acer melden und auf Nachbesserung der Software bestehen ? Notfalls übern Anwalt.

*noch ein Tipp dazu*, 
alles was nicht zu Windows gehört und eigene Software von Acer ist, de.installeren, "nur die Sachen drauf lassen, die das Book auch wirklich braucht, wie z.b. das Panel Pad, oder Web, Cam Treiber  Softw...." die anderen  Sachen machen oft das Windows nicht nur langsam sondern auch instabil  , vorher aber auf jeden fall eine Sicherheits Kopie vom LW C machen .


----------



## Citynomad (28. November 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck PROBLEM GELÖST*

Hab schon bei Acer um Nachbesserung der Software gebeten. Leider ist mein Problem angeblich ein nicht reproduzierbarer Einzelfall.
Bei unserer Problemlösung geht's ja genau darum, dass man nicht gleich sein System neu aufsetzen muss. Ne Systemwiederherstellung hat bei mir damals nichts gebracht, da man auch nicht sagen kann was es jetzt wieder war das den Launch Manager wieder dazu veranlasst jede Taste mit dem Mediacenter zu mappen.
Da ich mein Book aufgrund der Power als Desktopreplacement nutze (zum Zocken, Audio-, Bild- und Videobearebitung), ist da so viel Software drauf, dass neu aufsetzen echt mal ausfällt  Außerdem macht es dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr, weil dann hinterher wieder das Gleiche drauf ist 

Unnötige Acer-Software ist eh schon direkt nach dem Kauf runtergeflogen.


----------



## amdintel (29. November 2009)

*AW: Media Center startet sich bei jedem Tastendruck PROBLEM GELÖST*

wie ich schon sagte es ist oft die fremd Software die , die Herstellen einem mit aufzwingen und mit vorinstalliert ist  für das ein oder andere Problem verantwortlich   !

ich habe zwar kein ACer aber ein Book eines anderes Herstellers da gab es immer Probleme bein DVD brennen,erst als ich alles was nicht unbedingt zu Windows gehört de.installiert hatte und ein Free Brenn Programm installiert hatte, funktioniert alles.
was ich hier damit sagen und an deute: die ein oder andere Spezifische Software die die Hersteller gernen vorinstalliert haben und dem User so mit aufzwingen, führt oft zu fehl Funktionen , so was will natürlcih der Hersteller seines Produkt  ungern war haben, 
es ist aber sehr oft der Fall.


----------

